# "Different" PC socket



## smithdan (Dec 31, 2012)

Have an early model Ensign Selfix 16-20.  The PC socket is different from any on my other crocks.  Anyone know if this socket is on other makes or is there a piece missing


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 31, 2012)

Info on the web says it is proprietary socket, needs special Ensign connector ... which appears to be incredibly difficult to get.


----------



## smithdan (Dec 31, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Info on the web says it is proprietary socket, needs special Ensign connector ... which appears to be incredibly difficult to get.



Thanks dxq  thought as much.  Never plan to shoot this one with flash anyway


----------

